# FYI: Kordon's Breather Bags



## aquaboy (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't know if this has been posted here but here the info.

-Brian

*****************************************************
I thought this was important enough to people who ship animals, that I post this here. Original thread at: 
http://www.petfish.net/forum/index.php?board=28;action=display;threadid=33096 

Here's the message: 

------------------------------------------------------- 
I contacted Kordon about the rumor they are discontinuing Breather Bags. The nice receptionist told me they had stopped production because they feel demand has fallen. They have alot of 4x8 & bag liners left, however at this time will not be making additional runs of breather bags. 

I use these all the time, so I bought bulk from them, however I would like them to be available in the future. The receptionist said we EACH need to send an email to [email protected] stating we do use the breather bags and would like them to continue production. She said if they received enough requests, they would probably rethink the situation. 

I just posted this to killietalk (if it went through). 

Let your friends know. 
------------------------------------------------------- 

Be sure to tell them WHY you like Breather Bags and that there is nothing else that works like it.


----------

